# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  ألمعيات

## ألمع

هنا الكبرياء ... بالصلب... قد نال على نخلتنا مصرعه..
وجالت الغربان ... تأكل رأسه جائعة..
وفرقت سهام الغيرة .. كل عظام أضلعه..
هنا الكبرياء...
غطته دماء زهرية ... تفوح مسكاً ... للزائرين ..
لقلب .. لروح .. لكَوْنٍ فيهما ... طعين...
لوردٍ هناك... رمته عيوني... كفناً .. لبعضهِ .. فذاتُه كلُّ المَعين...
هناك السماء ... خلف السحاب .. فوق رأس العاشقين ...
ونور بهي... لجبين الكبرياء... يطغى على ... الحائمين ...
فيها .. حبيبتي ... وأحبتي ... وأنا..
إنها .. صرح الكبرياء .. إنها نخلة العظماء ... فيها الشقاء كما الهنا...
تعالوا... هنا... 
لنحيا .. حياة الحياة ...
بعزٍّ وجاه ..
وبِيض الجباه ...
لعزٍّ .. يخلِّدُ فينا ... العشق ... روايةً ... اسمها الكبرياء...
فهنا ... قلبي...
وفيه ... الكون...
وفيه ... أحبتي... 
وفيه ... نعش ... مقدس ... يلهمني الكبرياء... 
إنه نعشها الذي بنيته حينما غادرت حياتي...
تحية لامعة

----------


## شواطئ شوق

كلمات جداً رائعة تشكروا عليها 
موفقين في نتظار جديدكم 
دمتم بألف خير0

----------


## ألمع

> كلمات جداً رائعة تشكروا عليها 
> موفقين في نتظار جديدكم 
> دمتم بألف خير0



الرائع هو شكرك وثناؤك .. وانتظارك.. :rolleyes: 
تحياتي...

----------


## ألمع

عندما قرَّرتُ إخماد حروفي الثائرة... عندما غادر القلب صدري...
لمحت في العين صورة محيَّاها البريء ..
سذاجة تلاحق حروفي .. من ذل الحنين لذكراها الطهور..
انتظرت الناقدين للحروف حتى... أُذْهِب شيطان السذاجة ..للجحيم...
أو ينتصر الواقع المر ... لمن تاهت حروفه في ذكرى .. بريق عينيها المشرق حوْلي .. 
بجمال عينيها..

----------


## نُون

قواريرُ عشقٍ مصفوفة بإتقانِ ،
تمتلك بهرجةٌ جلية تَنمُّ عن ساحرٍ يجيدُ خطفَ العيون نحوه ،
أجبرني 
حسّي المُبعثر على الوقوفِ هنا لألملمَ بقاياه ،

بالطبع سأكون من المتشدقينِ بشاعريتك .. المُذهلة ..
كلما منحني | القدرُ | فرصةَ الحضور .

----------


## أُخرىْ

يمتد بي الصمت حتى جاوز في مداه صخب السكون
حرفكَ,,سخي,,شهي لايُمل,,
ألمع 
لكَ من الروائح أزكاها ومن المفردات أجزلها
ومن التحايا أعظمها لانك..من تستحقها..
موفق..

----------


## ألمع

> قواريرُ عشقٍ مصفوفة بإتقانِ ،
> 
> تمتلك بهرجةٌ جلية تَنمُّ عن ساحرٍ يجيدُ خطفَ العيون نحوه ،
> أجبرني 
> حسّي المُبعثر على الوقوفِ هنا لألملمَ بقاياه ، 
> بالطبع سأكون من المتشدقينِ بشاعريتك .. المُذهلة .. 
> كلما منحني | القدرُ | فرصةَ الحضور .



قواريركِ .. ماءَ الورد تسقينا... وسحركِ... يجعل التربان نسرينا..
لملمي بقايا حروفي.. كيفما تشائين .. علَّنا نال على بعض ما تملكين..
أشكر | القدرَ |الذي منحك الفرصة..
ننتظر... :amuse:

----------


## ألمع

> يمتد بي الصمت حتى جاوز في مداه صخب السكون
> 
> حرفكَ,,سخي,,شهي لايُمل,,
> ألمع 
> لكَ من الروائح أزكاها ومن المفردات أجزلها
> ومن التحايا أعظمها لانك..من تستحقها..
> موفق..



صمتي .. يثور بحرفي..
وحرفي .. يثور بقلبي...
وقلبي... ينبض بحبي..
وحبي.. يكره صمتي!!! 
أختي الفاضلة... ( أخرى ... )
أشكر إطراءك .. وحضورك .. وحروفك.. وأتمنى أن يزول صمتك... 
كوني بخير يا أختي.. :amuse:

----------


## ألمع

كلمات بعثرتها رياح باردة .. حينما وقعت عيناها على بصري...
قد يكون لهذه الكلمات معنىً .. عندي أنا على الأقل..!
....
.......
يا أنتِ يا إشراقة السماء...
أنيريني...
شعلةً للشعراء...
والبسيني.... ثوباً... ووشاحا
وضمِّدي .. باللثم ... الجراح...
هدِّئيني...
صبِّريني ...
جمِّليني...
يا ماسةً يشتاقها جبيني...
.....
.......
حين تأسرنا لِحاظُ عيونِ الناعسات...
لا يسعنا إلا أن نكون أسرى .. مطيعين لنبضها الصاخب في آذان من عندهم...
(نعمة الإحساس)...
تحية لامعة...

----------


## ألمع

قالت لي ذات مرة ...
لستُ أنساكَ ...مهما فارقَتْ .........عن محياكَ ...عيوني الحالِمة...
فقلتُ لها .. 
لستُ أنساكِ... مهما حاولتْ ......... نفيَ ذكراكِ ... حسودٌ لائمة....
هكذا الوعود... تبني أملاً للعاشقين ... مهما تغيرت الأحوال ...
وقَسَتْ على الوالهينَ ِللقاء ... الروح.. بالأخرى ... البعيدة...
فنلبس أحلامنا ... رداءً ... ووشاحاً...
نتصبر .. بوعدٍ... كسراب... قد نراه حقيقة... ذات انبلاج..
تحية لامعة...

----------


## نبراس،،،

اسلووب راائع اخي العزييز 
سلس سرييع الهضم
ومحتوااه رااقي 
دمت وداام نزف هذا القلم

----------


## هذيان

كلمات في منتهى الجمال
تسلسلت بشكل جميل
متابعة لها دون الملل...

----------


## همس الصمت

كلمات حملت بين طياتها
روعة الاسلوب
والذوق في أختيار الكلمات
والاهم إبراز المشاعر بشكل منمق وجميل
يجعل القلب يسير معه بكل هدوء
حتى يستقر حيث يكون الحب والشوق والامان ..
كلماتك رائعه جداً أخي ..
وأسلوب راقي وجميل ..
سأكون من المتابعين لهذه الالمعيات الرائعه ..
سلمت وسلم نبض قلبك النازف بكل ماهو جميل ..
بالتوفيق لكل خير ..

----------


## ألمع

> اسلووب راائع اخي العزييز 
> سلس سرييع الهضم
> ومحتوااه رااقي 
> دمت وداام نزف هذا القلم



دمت لنا في هذا المنتدى ودامت بركات وجودك ههنا.. 
تقبل تحياتي أخي نبراس...
كن بخير..

----------


## ألمع

> كلمات في منتهى الجمال
> تسلسلت بشكل جميل
> متابعة لها دون الملل...



 أهلاً بمتابعتك... والجميل تذوقنا لما نقرأ ...
تحياتي لك... :amuse:

----------


## ألمع

> كلمات حملت بين طياتها
> 
> روعة الاسلوب
> والذوق في أختيار الكلمات
> والاهم إبراز المشاعر بشكل منمق وجميل
> يجعل القلب يسير معه بكل هدوء
> حتى يستقر حيث يكون الحب والشوق والامان ..
> كلماتك رائعه جداً أخي ..
> وأسلوب راقي وجميل ..
> ...



أختي الفاضلة (همس الصمت)..
لقد سررت كثيراً بكلماتك... التشجيعية..
هنا قلب .. وقلم ..
وعيون دامعة .. وألم...
وهناك حرف ثائر .. لم يقل يوماً .. نعم..
وهناك ظِلٌّ .. وشمس.. 
بينهما عِداء..
أتت سحب الغيث تصلح بينهما ... 
هكذا تكون النِّعَم...
وهناك .. قلب مفعمٌ..
ينشر الخير .. فيعلو بالهمم..
إنه .. يا أُخيتي.. نبض .. صادرٌ.. من قلب ذيَّاك القلم..
تقبلي كلماتي الشاكرة.. لنبض قلمك..
تحية لامعة... :amuse:

----------


## نُون

كانت ليلةَ شؤم ، 
تراقصت بوجهي عشراتُ الشياطينِ بفضلِ لقائنا فيها ،
كنتُ أريدهُ ،
و كانَ يُرديني ،
و لكن القدر لم يُرِد كلانا ،
- يالمفاجآت القدر -


ألمع 
يعشوشبُ الجمال ،
و تُشرقُ الشمس ،
و ينبضُ الورد 
..
.
لألمعياتكَ المُثلى

----------


## ضياء

*خلابةٌ معانيك ،،،*
*وبوح القمري المُزهر ،،،*
*يزدلف الوفاد نحوه ،،،*

*حتى نغوص بمعناك ،*
*ونعلم ان المعنى غير قلبك لا يريد ،،،*

*ألمع ،،،*

*انت ،*
*كما حروفك الالمعيات ،،،*

----------


## ألمع

> كانت ليلةَ شؤم ، 
> تراقصت بوجهي عشراتُ الشياطينِ بفضلِ لقائنا فيها ،
> كنتُ أريدهُ ،
> و كانَ يُرديني ،
> و لكن القدر لم يُرِد كلانا ،
> - يالمفاجآت القدر - 
> 
> ألمع 
> يعشوشبُ الجمال ،
> ...



هنا .. وهناك... أرواحٌ ... تَعرف معنى الانسجام...!!
ليس خيالاً .. هذا الهيام...!
إنها... تَلاقُحُ ... الأفكار ..تبرعمت أغصانها.... لتُثْمِرَ الإلهام...

إنها كف القدر...
إغداقُها ... يُنسي الكَدَر..
إنني للهِ... _ واللهِ _ من الشاكرين...
ولنعمائه .. وعطاياه من الحامدين...
....
.........
الحمد لله الذي أنعم عليَّ بمن يهتم لحرفي...
ويفهم ... معنى(الشياطين) ... ليُذْهِبَ... خوفي...
وأنا ... مِن غيرِ مَن يقرأُني... سألقى ... حتفي...
ونور العين... يا إخوتي... أن تلمع الأحرف... حول حرفي...
.....
.......
أختي (براءة)...
أشكر القدر الذي حباني بحرفك السخي... بإطرائك لحروفي الصغيرة..
تقبلي .. هديتي.. المغلفة .. ففيها .. حرفٌ صغيرٌ لامعٌ .. يريد حرفاً كبيراً .. ليعلِّمه..
تحية لامعة... :amuse:

----------


## ألمع

> *خلابةٌ معانيك ،،،*
> 
> *وبوح القمري المُزهر ،،،*
> *يزدلف الوفاد نحوه ،،،* 
> *حتى نغوص بمعناك ،*
> *ونعلم ان المعنى غير قلبك لا يريد ،،،* 
> *ألمع ،،،* 
> *انت ،*
> *كما حروفك الالمعيات ،،،*



خلَّابةٌ ... تلك الحروف .... المشرقة...
من نور ... قلبٍ ... على حروفي ذي شفقة...
حرفك ... هنا ... أراه هناك... فوق جبالٍ ... شاهقة...
إني ... يا عزيزي ... لهذا الحرف ... مُريد..
وستلقاني دائماً... لعذب بوحك .. أرجو المزيد...
....
........
أشكر حضورك أخي ضياء...
تقبل تحياتي اللامعة.... :amuse:

----------


## نُون

اطمئن ألمع ،
كل من شقيَ في الدنيا ، يلمحُ الشياطين بهيأتها الحقيقية تتخطف من حولهـ ،
حتى أنا لن أكذبَ نفسي حين أراها ..


ارجو ألا تُكثر من الإمتنان ، و الشكر .. حتى أتواضعَ أكثر حين قدومي !
بالتوفيق

----------


## ألمع

أختي الفاضلة.. (براءة من الحب)..
أعتذر لو ضاعت جِمال حروفي لتخدش.. زرعك...
ربما أنتِ على حق... وربما لا... ولعله نعم... لا أدري ما أقول...
ولكني أعتذر..
تحية لامعة لك أختي..

----------


## ألمع

(الفناء... في وهج الحب...).. كتبتها ذات مساء ...في تاريخ
7/4/2006
بعد أن فرقت الدنيا البغيضة بيني وبين أعز أصدقائي... وأنا قد سامحته بعد عام تقريباً.. لأن عشرته فوق كل آلامي.. ولكني لازلت أذكر مشاعري وقت الفراق ..وجدتها في مدونتي..فأحببت أن أطلعكم عليها
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللّهم صلّ على محمد وآله الطاهرين 
خاطرة غرقتُ بها .. ففاضت .. علَّها تريح روحي ..  
عندما كان الوفاء جسراً يتواصل عليه الأحباء..
كنتُ زعيماً بحبي..
تبادلنا القلوب حتى صارت هواية..
فافتدينا بعضنا .. وحارت الأفكار فينا..
هل تلك من نوع الـ ( أخوة)؟ أم الـ ( محبة) ؟
أم تعلق أرواح منجذبة؟؟!!
تساكبت دماؤها لتروي حبها في الآخر...
فالتفَّت سيقان العشرة الطويلة حولنا.. 
ونمت أزهار الهيام في حديقة الـ ( الفَناءِ في وهج الحب)..
ففاحت روائح طيبِ الملتقى..
فحامت الفراشات في عرس طويل الرقص.. 
تزهو بألوانها.. عاكسةً ضوء شمسِ العاشقين..
وفوق غصن العناق .. 
ذوبانٌ ...
على ألحان تغريد الـ عندليب.. 
وبعد بضعِ سنين.. 
... ... ...
بدأ المكرَ.. وترويعَ السَّكينة ..
كان درعي.. 
صار.. جرحي..
كيف العلاج ؟؟ ومن أرجوه ضاع..؟؟..
كيف المسير .. وسانِدُ الظَّهر .. أصبح الجلاد..؟؟
أنا المظلوم .. من غدر الزمان.. 

ومازالت ذكريات الهوى باقية..
رغم آلام جراح البعد أبقى .. كـما كان ..
محباً .. عطوفاً .. لمن كان أنا..
.
.
.
تحية لامعة...

----------


## نُون

كانت ليلةً عابرة , كمثيلاتها من الليالي ~
إلا أن هوائها كانَ مُخنق , و أعرفني لا أختنقُ إلا حينَ اضطرابُ أحاسيسي ،،،
سألتها :
أأكذبُ حسي أم أصدقهـ ؟
فأجابتني :
صدقيهِ على مضض ،
حاولتُ أن أُكذب شعوري ، و أن امضي على عجل أطوي ما سمعت لئلا يُخلد بذهني !
شاطرتُ ليلتي أحاديثاً طِوال :
قدرٌ  أم حظٌ  أم اختبار ! 

ألمع
مفاجأةٌ لا تُفسّر ،
فقط العام يختلف -2009 -شهدَ فقداني أولى أجزائي مني ، دون أذنٍ ، دون سبب ,,

لا تعتذر مرةً أخرى ،
فأنا أقلُ من أن تُحيطني أعذارك ..
 :amuse:

----------


## ألمع

أختي براءة...
إنني دائماً... أتذكر نصيحة عمتي.. حول العشرة..
العشرة لا تهون إلا على الكافر...
كانت تقولها مراراً وتكراراً..
ووجدت أن الكفران المقصود .. هو كفر باللحظات الجميلة..
أفديه ويفديني..
حتى ساعة الاختلاف الدخيلة..
فيسطو غبار أسود دخيل.. علينا..
لينثر الرماد على العيون ..
هكذا ... يستشري الألم ..
...
.......
أشكرك براءة ... 
وأنصحك ... لا تقطعي أحداً... وإن قطعك... إلا أن يكون في الأمر ذلاً...
تحياتي اللامعة .. لحروفك المضيئة دوماً...

----------


## ألمع

كتبتُ لها هذا الصباح 16/5/2009 _ الساعة10:30
لأجلوَ عنها الحُزنَ الذي قد أكونُ أنا سببه..!!: 
سامحيني.. إنَّني أرجو.. الوِصالا
واعذُريني.. لو قسى القلبُ... ومالا
لا أراني دَمْعَكِ... المسْفوحَ ربٌّ
لو أرادَ.. الذلَّ بالثلجِ.. اسْتَسَالا
ارحميني
 واكتبيني
 واحفظيني
شاعراً.. يأبى الخنوعَ المُرَّ.. حالا
شاعراً.. يأبى لشعرِ الحُبِّ ذُلَّاً
فاسْنِديني.. علَّ حُزْني أن.. يُزالا
.........(فاسنديني علَّ قلبي أن يطالا)
فهل تتوقعون أن هذه الكلمات يا أعزائي.. ستكون كفيلة بإرضائها..؟؟ :rolleyes: 
ما رأيكم ..؟
تحية لامعة.. :amuse:

----------


## هذيان

رب كلمة تكتبها تغنيها عن ألف كلمة
ورب عمق كلمة اودعتها نسيان نفسها ...
كن بخير ...

----------


## همس الصمت

ما أصعب الفراق وما أصعب أن يأتي الطعن 
من أقرب الناس الينا
الذين جعلناهم أقرب من أنفاسنا الينا
ولكن كما ذكرت أخي
فالعشرة لاتهون أبداً
وإن أنتهت كل المسميات التي أحتوتها 
الا العشرة لاتنتهي بين الناس ..
.
.
أما تلك الكلمات التي كتبتها كي تسترضي من تحب
فيه كفيلة جداً بإن ترضى
فالكلمات أحتوت بداخلها أروع الحروف المنفسة عن الحب
فإن لم ترضى بكل هذه الكلمات
فأعذرني فهي ليست ذواقه لمثل هذه الكلمات الرائعة ...
وأرجوا المعذرة لانني قد سرقت هذه الكلمات وأهديتها لآحداهم
فقد كنت أريد أستراضائها ...
سلم هذا القلم النازف بكل ماهو جميل ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## ألمع

> رب كلمة تكتبها تغنيها عن ألف كلمة
> ورب عمق كلمة اودعتها نسيان نفسها ...
> كن بخير ...



 هذيان .. أشكر لك هذا التواجد..
لا عدمناك..
تقبلي تحاياي..

----------


## ألمع

> ما أصعب الفراق وما أصعب أن يأتي الطعن 
> 
> من أقرب الناس الينا
> الذين جعلناهم أقرب من أنفاسنا الينا
> ولكن كما ذكرت أخي
> فالعشرة لاتهون أبداً
> وإن أنتهت كل المسميات التي أحتوتها 
> الا العشرة لاتنتهي بين الناس ..
> .
> ...



أشكرك يا أختي الفاضلة على حضورك اللامع البهي..
وأنا أعطيك حرية أخذ كل مابدا لك .. 
أشكر لك إعجابك بما نبض به قلبي..
تقبلي تحياتي.. :amuse:

----------


## ألمع

مشاعرُ الحبِّ ترنو من مآقيها***وثورةُ الحرفِ شيءٌ من معانيها
إليكِ قلبي ومنكِ الروحُ ساميها***لعطفِ قلبٍ تراها تَنْزَوي فيها
فَلَوْعَةُ الحُزْنِ في إحساسِ راويها
كتبتها هذا اليوم.. الاثنين..
18/5/2009
12:25 ظهراً
تقبلوا تحياتي ... :amuse:

----------


## نُون

استيقظتُ فزِعة ،
أُفتشُ عن شظايا أنوثةٍ بجوفِ أدراجِ ذاكرتي ،
أنبشُ عن بقايا طفولةٍ ببطنِ الأسقف العوراء ،
أحاولُ لملمة ما تبقى من أجزاءِ ذكرياتي الجميلة ..
علَّ قدري يعود بها ،
أو السماءَ تُمطرها ..
أو الأرض العقيم تحبلُ ببعضها !
 
ألمع
متنفسٌ مختلف هنا ، 
اسمح لخربشتي الإنضمام إليه ،
:)
هسكَ آسر

----------


## ألمع

_أراها لامعة من بعيد.. توقظ الأحلام في عيني.._
_تترك اللب منصاعاً إليها.. فلحرفها .. حلم العاشق الولهان.._
_ملؤ فمها.. أنا براءة من الحب..._ 
_أهلاً بك دائماً .. لاتحرمينا من عطاياك.._ 
_أنتظرك بكل شوق.._
_تحياتي.._

----------


## همس الصمت

مشاعرُ الحبِّ ترنو من مآقيها***وثورةُ الحرفِ شيءٌ من معانيها
إليكِ قلبي ومنكِ الروحُ ساميها***لعطفِ قلبٍ تراها تَنْزَوي فيها
فَلَوْعَةُ الحُزْنِ في إحساسِ راويها


.
.
جميلة جداً هذه الكلمات
فقد شعرت بالانسياب بين الحروف
تجعل الروح ترحل مع كل حرف ..
لطالما راقني نزفك أخي الكريم ..
بالتوفيق ..

----------


## ألمع

_هَمَسَت .. في أذني.. قائلة.._
_أحسنتَ شِعْراً .._
_فقلت .. والله إن همسكِ الأجمل.._
_فقالت .. ونزفٌ .. منك ذي دفءٍ .. ملئمٌ للجراحات.._
_فقلتُ .. وما نزفي..؟_
_فقالت .. هو بوحٌ من القلب .. يسطو في فؤاد قاريها.._
_.._
_مشرفتنا الفاضلة همس الصمت..._
_طالما أُسعدتُ بوجودك الدائم.. لاعدمناكِ أخَيَّتي ..._
_كوني بخير.._ 
_تحياتي اللامعة.._

----------


## ألمع

_ويلي , لقد ضاق صدري ** حسبي , من العشق , حسبي_
_سلني , أهَلْ مات صبري**حبي, , بكــــــــــربي,, بقــلبي؟_
_طبعاً .. يا إخوتي وأخواتي.. لن يموت الحب في قلب نبض يوماً بنبضة واحدة صادقة .. فكيف بقلبي؟؟_
_جاء المواسي لقبري ** هذا ولم يعيَ قلبي_
_(ما أقسى أن ننال كلمات الموت من المواسي دون قصد..!! فيكون مُقبراً لمن يواسيه رغم نبضات القلب التي لازلات مفعمة بالأمل.._
_شعري ,, لقد زاد حبي ** زادت ,, من العشق قربي_
_... جميلٌ أن نكتب حتى تخاريفنا .. ألا توافقونني الرأي؟_
_هذه التخريفة .. صدعت رأسي.._ 
_ولكنها خرجت هنا .. لذا سأتركها... خذوها.._
_تحية لامعة_

----------


## نُون

لم أشأ مُفارقةَ حلمي المُضطجع على فراشِ الأمل ، أتوسلهُ النهوض بعد كل غفوة ،
و لم أشأ مزوالة ذكرياتي القابعة بجوفِ ذاكرتي المعطوبة ، أرجوها العود ..
قادتني أفكاري الحسنة نحوهم إلى التشوه ،
و سربلتني أثوابهم العالقة ببراثين الوهم بالوجع ،
لكنني لم أكترث و لو شئتُ الإكتراثَ لنحرتُ عنقي الشاهق لأجلكَ أنتَ أولاً ..
و لأجل عطاياهم الشؤم ثانياً ،


ألمع
لم أجد زاويةً تليقُ بذا الحديثِ المشوب برائحة الماضي سوى صفحتك ..
الآسر عبقها .

----------


## نبراس،،،

داائما احرفك جميييله 
اواافقك الرائي لما لا نكتب كل شيء كل شيء 
يجوول في خااطرنا من احااسيس 
علّ القلب يسترييح من ضغوطاات الزمن 
كن بخيير اخي العزييز

----------


## ألمع

> لم أشأ مُفارقةَ حلمي المُضطجع على فراشِ الأمل ، أتوسلهُ النهوض بعد كل غفوة ،
> 
> و لم أشأ مزوالة ذكرياتي القابعة بجوفِ ذاكرتي المعطوبة ، أرجوها العود ..
> قادتني أفكاري الحسنة نحوهم إلى التشوه ،
> و سربلتني أثوابهم العالقة ببراثين الوهم بالوجع ،
> لكنني لم أكترث و لو شئتُ الإكتراثَ لنحرتُ عنقي الشاهق لأجلكَ أنتَ أولاً ..
> و لأجل عطاياهم الشؤم ثانياً ، 
> 
> ألمع
> ...



 أهلاً بك يا أختي..
هل تسمحين لي بالتعقيب؟؟
>> أتوقع .. نعم  :cool: 
ولولا كلمة لا تزال ترن في مسمعي فتؤجج مشاعر اليتم للمسة الأمل والأمان..
ولولا مشاعري التي تأبى القساوة ..
لولا كل أسبابي تلك ...
لما كان هناك حلمٌ .. أتمناه في آمالي..
...
ألمٌ .. ينخر ذاكرتي .. 
يعطبها..
يسلبها .. حق ..(ذكريات المحبة والألم)...
يعصر قلبي ..
ينحر .. بنات أفكارِ العذارى .. بعد زجِّها في سجون شياطين شعري.. أو شياطين أخرى..
من المخلِّص؟؟!!
ليس لي إلا .. الافتخار..
بكلمة صادقة .. نطقتها يوماً...
ملؤها.. أنا أهواك..
ونبضة مليئة بالعطف .. والفداء..
و......... الكلام طويل.. :amuse: 
تحية لامعة...

----------


## ألمع

> داائما احرفك جميييله 
> اواافقك الرائي لما لا نكتب كل شيء كل شيء 
> يجوول في خااطرنا من احااسيس 
> علّ القلب يسترييح من ضغوطاات الزمن 
> كن بخيير اخي العزييز



 أشكرك أخي نبراس..
كل ما يخرج من القلب .. يستقر في القلوب... وما كان بإحساس .. فإنه بالتأكيد ..مؤثر..
كن بخير يا عزيزي..
تحية لامعة.. :amuse:

----------


## اسير الهوى

وددت ان يكون وجودي مخفي بهذه الصفحة

وان اراقب من بعيد

لكن قلمك العملاق اجبرني بالحضور والاقتراب

لأكون احد المتشرفين بالتواجد هنا..

ألمع

واصل

فنحن نظمئ لمثل هذه الأحاسيس

ولمثل هذا الابداع

تأكد اني بالقريب

ولن ابتعد

فجاذبية حروفك ساحرة

كن بخير عزيزي

----------


## ألمع

_أسير الهوى تعبُ ...يستبده الطربُ_
_حياك يامشرفنا العزيز.._ 
_مشكور على الإطراء..كن هنا دائماً.._
_تحية لامعة.._

----------


## ألمع

_قال لي ممازحاً.. في خطوبتي.._
_أوَّاهُ للقلبِ الجريح**من غادةٍ وسْطَ القديحْ_
_فقلت له .. متأوهاً.._
_فالشوقُ دوماً يجتبيك**يا قلبُ أنَّى أستريحْ_
_......_
_.........._

_هكذا .. يدخل الشوق إلى القلوب بدون استإذان.. مروِّعاً للقلوب المطمئنة.._
_فيزعزعها.. ويقض مضجعها .. فيقسو الأرق وتغور الأعين.. إلى حين اللقاء.._
_كلام طويل .. تختصره الأعين حين اللقاء.._
_شفاهٌ .. ملؤها ذوبان.._
_وذوبان ملؤه نحن .. المحبين .. لنذوب كقطعة حلوى التوت.. صابغة شفاه من نهوى .._ 
_ولا يرى التوت .. إلا من اشتهاه.. هو وهي.. طعم العشق .. مختوم باسمهما.._
_ختم سرِّيّ .. مكانه القلب .. وأستاره عطرٌ نشمه حين اللقاء.._
_..._
_....._
_تحياتي اللامعة لمن يهتم لحرفي.._

----------


## بكاء القلم

فرائض عشقكَ ..
موسومة بالعفوية ..
ولفظُكَ العاطفي ..
استقامت حولهُ مشاعرنا ..
حرفٌ يلوحُ بضوء لامع ..
ألفُ تحية

----------


## ألمع

_أخي .. بكاء القلم .._
_لقدومك .. قلب يتراقص .._ 
_حضور جميل.._
_تقبل تحياتي .._

----------


## نُون

_لا أذبلَ اللهُ شفةً على أعتابِ أذنيكَ تروي هواها _ 
_فما تستريح_ _ساعةً و لاعن أحاديثها تحيد ،_



_لصفحاتكَ عشقٌ يروي ذاته ،_
_و شوقٌ يُفطّرُ أخشابهِ المُغلفة .._

_بالتوفيق أخي ألمع  ,_

----------


## ألمع

_براءة .._
_لك ولحضورك .. فائق الاحترام .. وأحلى التحايا .._
_ههنا قلب طموح .. وريشة ترسم الأمل .._
_وهناك نورٌ ساطعٌ .. يشفي القلوب من العلل.._
_ولنا عقول .. تستطعم الحرف .._ 
_فإن كان حلواً .. أكثرت منه .._ 
_تحياتي اللامعة لك يا أختي براءة.._

----------


## ألمع

_تنهيدة في صباح نجران..._


_في غربة تقاذفتها أكف الآلام.. بألوان الوجع والسقم والقلق .._ 
_وفي تباريح الليالي الهادمة للأمن والسكينة .._
_بحثتُ ورفاقي عن مكان نتسامر فيه .._
_فقادتْنا الأقدار إلى جلسة عند شلالٍ اصطناعي .._
_جلسنا نتمازح لننسى أوجاع العمل.._
_وفي اليوم التالي .. جاء الخبر بحدوث جريمة قتل في نفس المكان .. بُعيدَ انصرافنا .._
_وبطريقة بشعة.._
_وهنا .. لم يكن الفرح بالخلاص .. بأكبر من حزننا على فقد المكان الذي علَّقنا عليه آمالنا.._
_....._

_يا قسوة الدهر .. أتراني مطعوناً بأعوادٍ من الأسل؟؟.._
_أم أن هناك أعيُنٌ .. تراني من خلال عدسات مخملية .._
_فتغيْبُ ملامحي عن فرحة معكوسة بالأمل .._
_عيونٌ .. و ( بردقانٌ)*.._ 
_قلبٌ و ( جَنْبِيَّةٌ)* .._
_ثغرٌ باسمٌ .. و (قاتٌ).._
_شيعيٌ (جعفريٌّ) .. وآخر (إسماعيليٌّ) .. و وهّابيٌّ يستبيح كلينا .._ 
_...._
_وفي إحدى الصباحات .. وبعد استلامي خطاب النقل .. بعد عام ممزوج بالإنجاز والألم .._
_خرجت مني تنهيدة .. نشوى.._
_تعرِّفُني .. أن الحياة .. بالأمل تستقيم .._
_ومهما ضاقت .. فإن الفرج قريب.. قريب.._
_وردة بيضاء .._

----------


## hard to get

شدني اسلوبك الرائع 

وأختيارك الرائع في اختيار المفردات 

سلتَ وسلمت اناملك 

تقبل مروري المتواضع 

ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

تحياتي

----------


## ألمع

_hard to get_
_أهلاً بك يا أخي .._ 
_ممتنٌّ لك لأنك قرأتني .._
_وممتنٌّ أكثر لذائقتك التي تقبَّلَت صرير قلمي .. ونبضَ قلبي .._
_لك كل التحايا اللامعة.._

----------


## همس الصمت

أخي ألمع
لطالما اعجبني اسلوبك السلس
في نطق الكلمات
ليصبح بينها تناغم موسيقي جميل
يثير الحواس لتسير مع الكلمات
وتتجادب مع الحروف حرفاً حرفاً ..
سلمت أخي على هذه الكلمات ..
وحمداً لله على سلامتكم ...
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## ألمع

_أختي المشرفة الفاضلة همس.._
_إذا كان الكلام من ذهب .. فبوحك هنا .. أراه أغلى من الألماس.._
_كنتُ أريد ابتلاع الألمعياتِ .. لأنها قد تكون سلسلة مملة عند القارئ .. فالميل هنا للموضوع البسيط الصغير .._
_ولكن .. يبدو أنني سأستمر.. >> ربما .._
_تحية ألمعية لكم جميعاً.._

----------


## ألمع

_نارٌ .. تُطفِئُ النيران ..!!_

_هنا .. قِطَعٌ من اللهب .._
_وجمْرٌ .. وأخشابُ أخرى لم تحترق .._
_ورمادٌ .. تَنَاثَرَ .. ليُدمع العيون .._
_إنها نارٌ .. تصطلي بها القلوب الحزينة .._
_ولكن .. لإسكاتِ نيرانٍ تتوقَّدُ .. وتنفجر .. في زوايا القلوبِ .. الثاكلة .._
_فقدُ الحبيبِ وبُعْدُ الصديقِ .. وقتلُ الهويَّة .._
_نُعَبِّرُ عن الذَّاتِ .. بحروفِ اشتعالِ البراكين .._
_ونقطُرُ الأعيُنَ بالملحِ .._ 
_مُغترفينَ من ماءِ البحر .. خمراً أجاجاً .._
_نسكُرُ بالألم .. والمُعاناةِ .. والدموع .._
_فلا نرى إلا آلامنا القاسية .._ 
_وكأننا .. محورُ المآسي .._
_متناسين أوجاع الآخرين .. وسطوةَ الدهر بهم .._
_وتباريحَ الزمان عليهم .._
_فلا نارُنا .. بألظى من نيرانهم .._
_ولا لهيبنا بألْفَحَ من لهيبهم .._
_هكذا .. يجب أن نرى الذات .. أمام صُنْعِ الله .._
_فمهما تراكمت علينا المصائب .. فإننا نبقى بذكر الله أقوياء .._
_(ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب).._
_تحية لامعة.._ 

_20/6/2009_

----------


## علي pt

*ألمع حروفك لامعة*
*جميل ماتخطه يداك*

*ويالها من قصة بنجران*
*ويا لحرفك من روعة*

*بالتوفيق*

----------


## همس الصمت

_(ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب).._

الابذكرك ربي
ترتاح القلوب وتهدأ
وتسكن النبضات في مقرها
الابذكرك ربي
ترتاح النفوس
وتخمد النيران التي أشعلتها
تلك الاهوال التي حولنا ..
.
ألمع 
كلماتك توقفني دائماً ..
لروعتها وجمال حروفها ..
فأنهل علينا بالمزيد منها ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## ألمع

> *ألمع حروفك لامعة*
> 
> *جميل ماتخطه يداك* 
> *ويالها من قصة بنجران*
> *ويا لحرفك من روعة* 
> 
> *بالتوفيق*



_أخي علي .. حضورك هو اللامع .. والجميل ُ عليَّ إعجابك بما خطَّتْهُ أناملي النحيفة.._
_كُن بخيرٍ يا أخي .. وفَّقك الله .._
_وردة بيضاء_

----------


## ألمع

> _(ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب).._
> 
> الابذكرك ربي
> ترتاح القلوب وتهدأ
> وتسكن النبضات في مقرها
> الابذكرك ربي
> ترتاح النفوس
> وتخمد النيران التي أشعلتها
> تلك الاهوال التي حولنا ..
> ...



 
_مشرفتنا الفاضلة .. همس .._
_أنتِ كما أنتِ دائماً .._
_تُحلِّقين بعطركِ .. في كل مكان .. فنشعر بِلَحْظِ روحك وحرفك.._
_كوني بخير .._
_تحية لامعة .._

----------


## ألمع

_سمعتُهُ .. يقول ..: أنا لا أحد يفهمني .. لا أحد يحبني .._
_فقلتُ ..: وأنا ؟ ألستُ لمَّاحاً .. لكل ما ترمي إليه .. !!؟ ألم تمدح كل تدابيري لما يروق لك ؟.._
_ألستُ من يقرأ عينيك ؟؟ ويواسيك .. لو غارت بالدموع أحلى المقل .._ 
_أليس الحبُّ شُعوراً .. يُطْبِقُ الأرواحَ في قالب الهوى .. فيستبيح كل الجهل .. واللا شعور .._
_فينطق القلب بأحلى ألفاظ الحروف .. فوق ساحات الهجاء .._
_ألستُ أنا الصدرَ الذي .. يتكسرُ .. لو راودتْكَ الخطوب .._
_أليس الجمالُ .. أن تُقْبِرَ الآهاتِ تحت هاماتِ الأحبة ؟.. تحت هامتي .. ؟؟_


_تحية لامعة .._

----------


## ألمع

_حبٌ ... هيامٌ ... وقُبل..._
_ونبضٌ ... تغنى ... بوقع المطر..._ 
_أصابت سهامٌ ..._ 
_لتلك المُقل..._
_قلبَ العشيقِ ... رفيقَ العُمُر...._ 
_(هكذا أحسست بالحب ذات مساء )..._  
_فبلحظ عينيها ... تجلو الكروب ... ليعم الضياء ... على العاكفين ... لسودالعيون..._ 

_تحياتي...اللامعة .._

----------


## ألمع

_مُصافحةٌ .. أبرَدُ من زمْهريرٍ .. بنارٍ تلْتظي..._


_بعد همٍّ .. وتوالي المصائب علي .. من شخصٍ هو الأقرب .. قبل أن يصير الأبعد .._ 
_فالمكر والخديعة .. والنفاق .. بالتظاهر بالبراءة .. وحياكة المؤامرات والمضايقات .._
_أبعدهُ كل البعد عن قلبي .._ 
_ليس اشتباهاً ما أقوله لكم .. بل حقيقة اعترفَ بها بعد تأزم الوضع .._ 
_وحتى دخل من يحكم ويصلح .._ 
_وطبعاً بلا فائدة تُذكر .._
_فالآلام قد تراكمت إلى حد الترسب الذي لا يفكه شيء .._
_ولكن .. احتراماً لكرامة الرجل العجوز الذي يحاول الإصلاح بيننا .._ 
_صافحت قاتل فرحتي .. بدون ملامح .. وبدون ماء أبتلع به ريقي .._
_جمرة في الحلق .. تلتظي بها أوردتي الضيقة .. المليئة بالدم .. حتى الانفجار .._
_مصافحةٌ .. بطعم العلقم .._
_وجدتُني شخصاً آخر .. لا كما تُريدُني ذاتي .._


_لا زلتُ أتجرع كأس المصافحة .. كلما مرت عليَّ .. ذِكرى الخديعة .._
_تخيلوا لو كانت أحلى لياليكم .. بمثابة أسْوئها ..!_
_فيختلط الفرح دائماً بالحزن ..!_


_فلا برداً ولا سلاماً .._ 







_أكتبها .. لعلها تريحني قليلاً .. من عناء حياتي الأشبه بالموت .._
_الاثنين : 6\7\2009_

----------


## همس الصمت

_حبٌ ... هيامٌ ... وقُبل..._
_ونبضٌ ... تغنى ... بوقع المطر..._


_أصابت سهامٌ ..._ 
_لتلك المُقل..._
_قلبَ العشيقِ ... رفيقَ العُمُر...._


تلك العبارة أستوقفتني كثيراً
وصرتُ أقرأ فيها وأرددها كثيراً 
وذلك لروعتها وجمال تناسقها ببعضها ..
.
.
أما على الكلام الاخير
فدائماً ما تكون الحياه هكذا
الالم والمضايقات لاتأتي الا من أقرب الاقربين
ونحن نحسبهم قراب من أجلنا ولآنهم يحبوننا
ولكن تكون مصلحتهم فوق كل ذلك
ويكون الخراب الذي ينوونه لنا أكبر من الحب والقرب الذي رسمناهم معهم ..
أخي الكريم ألمع
أبعد الله عنك كل حزن وألم
وأراح فؤادك بحق خير البشرية
وبحق وصيه علي 
عليهم وعلى آل بيتهم أفضل وأزكى السلام ..
تحياتي العطرة لك أخي الكريم ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## ألمع

_أختي همس .. ولكِ روعة الحضور دائماً .._ 
_ولكِ تأثير غريب .. على ما يجتاحني من أفكار ومشاعر .._
_لا عدِمْناكِ .._ 
_ارتحتُ كثيراً بمواساتكِ يا أختي .._

_حرفكِ .. الورديّ نورٌ لنا .._
_تحية لامعة .._

----------


## ألمع

في المأساة الأخيرة , كُنتُ مزيجاً من آلامٍ كمدُها يعتريني طوالَ أيامي الأربعة , فالنهارُ أشبهُ بليلةٍ نعرفها بالوَحشةِ ,
فتزمَّلَني الحزْنُ ليلاً ونهاراً , وصِرتُ أبحثُ عن أنفاسي في حُروفي الثَّكلى كحالتي , فتخونني كلماتي , وأجِدُها سطحيةً لا تستطيعُ حملَ جمراتي .
فلجأتُ إلى دُعاءِ والديَّ العزيزين , وإلى زوجتي الرؤوم , وإلى أوفى صديقين لي , فلم يُخَيِّبْهُمُ اللهُ عزَّ وجلَّ , فالحمد لله على رحمته لي بمن يواسيني , ويشعرُ بغميس مشاعري , شكراً لكل من واساني .



ولي من دُعَاءِ الأمِّ حُلمٌ تَوَرَّدا ** ومِن والديْ كنزٌ ومن قلبِها النَّدا
فبالبِرِّ فرْحاتٌ سَقَتْها يدُ المدى ** فرُحماكَ ربي تُزهِرُ الوردَ أسعُدا
تذوَّقْتُ حلاوةَ الإخاء منهما فكسوتهما حبي وتقديري ؛

نديمَيَّ جودا وامسحا دمعةَ الردى** لئلَّا بقسوات ٍ أعاني يدَ العِدا

لكم تحياتي اللامعة ..

----------


## ألمع

رسالتي لها .. من قلبي الضعيف المتعب


دمعةعلى رشفة الوجنات
تجني حمرتها بكل الكدح
علها تصيب مقتل الخدين
فتغرق سطوة الشحوب إلى قعر داج
من التوهان
إنها مقل ترمقني بالعذاب
فتزهق روح كلامي إلى عواء وعويل
لست أنا من يستحمل كل العناء
(أعزيك قلبي)

----------


## ألمع

_بعد ازدحام أيامي بلياليها المُرجِفة .._
_وبعد غضبٍ استبدَّني .. ليتاجر بأحلامي .. بأبخس الأثمان .._
_طرقتُ أبواب كل متنفس .._
_فلم أجد إلا قلبها الموجع .. بي .._

_دعائي .._
_وتراتيلي بالسِّور .._
_عطائي .._
_ورضائي بالقدر .._
_كلامي .._
_ودموعي بالسَّحَر .._
_كلُّها .. لكِ يا وردتي .. تزدهِر .._

_فعادت لي .. بوردها الفوَّاحِ .. تقطعُ كل مساحات الضياع .._
_إلى ساحلٍ .. لا نرى فيه سوى .._
_الأمل .._  

تحية لامعة

----------


## ألمع

_عيونٌ .. ضاقتْ بها الأجْفانُ من ألمِ الرحيلِ .._ 
_فالشَّوقُ .. يصارعُ البسمات .._
_ويلفحُ وَجْهَ الجَمال .. لتستحيل العيونُ جمراً .._ 
_بمِرْجَلٍ .. يملأُ أزيزُهُ الأكوانَ .._
_هكذا .. ينتشر عِطرُ الوجعِ المُقَدَّسِ .._ 
_بدفءِ الحُرْقَةِ .._
_وفوَرانِ الدِّماءِ .._ 
_... وفي لحظةِ ازديادِ الوجعِ .._
_تُغْمَضُ الأعينُ .. بدموعٍ مالحةٍ .._ 
_فتلتهمُ القلوبُ العيونَ بِكُلِّ نَهَمٍ .. وجوعٍ .._
_... يالطعمِ الفراقِ الموجع .. ويا لصبر الثاكلين لفرحة اللقاء .._
_تقولُ بأنِّي غيرَ نبضِكَ أرْتَجي ** وقلبي كالجمْراتِ فيهِ أزيزُ ؟_


_فلْيرحمْ من عندَهُ مفاتيحُ الصَّفْحِ عن الحبيبِ .. فالحبُّ والذِّكرياتُ أقوى من كل عِتاب على التقصير .. فكُلُّنا .. يعتصِرُنا القُصُور .. ويئزُّنا الحنين .. للحبيب .._

_اشتقتُ لكم يا أحبتي .._
_تحية لامعة .._

----------

